# Diamond Naturals, Alternatives, Wysong Growth



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If your dog is doing well there is no need to change....I always keep in mind when I read other people's reviews/complaints that there are many variables....like maybe they didn't store their bag of food properly ....dog food does go bad. Many people buy huge bags of food and don't realize that once you open that bag it needs to be used in a couple of weeks or stored in an airtight container or even frozen( when I run into a good buy on a expensive brand I freeze it) 
Or if they are buying from a small store they may be getting older bags. 
I've purchased so many different brands over the last 4 years I've lost count! My dog does not have a sensitive tummy and I really think it's because I've changed her food a lot since she was a pup! JMO!
Then too, most of the time recalls are for salmonella, which by the way, a healthy dog with a good immune system can handle, but they have to recall it because humans can't!!!
Wysong is good food My Molly liked it......

A good place to look at foods and see their ingredients is at Chewy.com and then you can check out how they rate at DogFoodAdvisor.......
It's an easy way to make $$ comparisons!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I sortof think that's the most important thing is buying from a high turnover seller. I do that with chicken feed too. I'm amazed at how much they can differ.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I have fed 4Health, TOTW, and Diamond in the past, all without issues. I do agree with Molly about storing bigger bags of food properly - I buy 5lb bags of food for Hans or freeze bigger bags in batches because he won't eat anything that's been open for long. I also agree with seminolewind about buying from high turnover sellers. I buy from Chewy.com and have always gotten fresh bags (of any brand).

I do think Wysong is a fantastic food - it's one of the brands that Hans eats (we rotate). He loves the optimal performance and the nurture with quail. He normally eats 50% kibble and 50% homemade raw, but he likes the Wysong foods enough to eat them plain when we travel. Also - sometimes feeding a "more expensive" food isn't as costly as it seems. Hans eats less of the Wysong foods than some other brands I've fed him in the past.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I have fed Diamond Naturals without issue before. I also like Victor, which is similarly priced.


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

What do you mean by high turnover seller?


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

I went to the store yesterday and saw that Canidae All Life Stages dry food sells for 1.36 a pound which is definitely in my price range. Does anyone have experience with that? Would it be ok to give a standard poodle puppy?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

OliviaNoodle said:


> What do you mean by high turnover seller?


A seller that sells a lot (or at least a lot of whatever brand you are buying) so they go through their stock quickly. I live in a small town, and I generally feed Hans some pricier brands which seem to be less popular here (lots of folks feed their dogs cheaper foods here - pro plan is about the highest quality that really sells). If I buy the brands at my local pet store, the bags have been sitting in the store a while because not many people buy them. If I order from Chewy.com, the bags are fresher (just going by the dates on the bags) because Chewy sells nationally so they go through even the less common brands quicker.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The Canidae All Life Stages is a 4 star rated food according to DogFoodAdvisor.com, so not bad.......I'm just not a fan of all the 'fillers' they put in their foods........


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

One of the breeders I talked to during my puppy search wanted me to feed Canidae (I didn't end up getting my pup from them). They are a respected breeder and I know at least 2 members here got their miniature poodle puppies from them.

Canidae has a dogfoodadvisor 5 star: Canidae Grain Free Pure (Dry)


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

petflow.com just sent me an email.

20% off auto-ship code: goodstuff20
15% off one-time code: goodstuff15


----------

